# Finally heard from OW SPouse



## 3rotties (Jan 28, 2013)

So, after 3 months of trying to contact the OW's SPouse, he messaged me saying she told him and he is sorry for any harm it has done to my family. Part of me thinks it could be the OW pretending to be him so I'll leave them alone.
THe other part of me is relieved that she has been exposed.
I did tell him to contact me if he ever wanted to talk
My question is, should I contact him again to compare stories, or should I let him make the next move?
When I told my WH that the H contacted me, his face turned bright red with anger and he left the room. I told him I was just being open about the OW's husband and I could tell he hated it. I am wondering why his reaction was so severe? IS it because he is afraid what the OW's souse may do? Is it because the PA was still happening and he is afraid it just came above ground?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheaters don't like the light of day shining in their dark little corners so, yeah, he's angry.

You contacted the OW's spouse and he (presumably it's him) responded and you told him again you're there for future contact. If he wants to then he'll contact you. Don't contact him.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

> So, after 3 months of trying to contact the OW's SPouse, he messaged me saying she told him and he is sorry for any harm it has done to my family. Part of me thinks it could be the OW pretending to be him so I'll leave them alone.
> THe other part of me is relieved that she has been exposed.
> I did tell him to contact me if he ever wanted to talk
> My question is, should I contact him again to compare stories, or should I let him make the next move?


Let him make the next move. If he wants to contact you again he will.



> When I told my WH that the H contacted me, his face turned bright red with anger and he left the room. I told him I was just being open about the OW's husband and I could tell he hated it. I am wondering why his reaction was so severe? IS it because he is afraid what the OW's souse may do? Is it because the PA was still happening and he is afraid it just came above ground?


Because he knows you pissed all on his leftover cake.


----------



## Shoshan1290 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jasel said:


> Because he knows you pissed all on his leftover cake.


I nearly choked I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## 3rotties (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will wait to see if the OW's H contacts me again. As for my H, he has changed and has been trying real hard with R. I thought this would disrupt our progress, but so far he hasn't brought it up. I hope he was angry because he fears what may come out of it, rather than havin fear the PA is over.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Openminded said:


> Cheaters don't like the light of day shining in their dark little corners so, yeah, he's angry.
> 
> You contacted the OW's spouse and he (presumably it's him) responded and you told him again you're there for future contact. If he wants to then he'll contact you. Don't contact him.


Many times here, the information has been intercepted. If it were me I would call him and just ask iif he really sent the message, then you have no doubt.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

3rotties said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will wait to see if the OW's H contacts me again. As for my H, he has changed and has been trying real hard with R. I thought this would disrupt our progress, but so far he hasn't brought it up. I hope he was angry because he fears what may come out of it, rather than havin fear the PA is over.


Almost sounds like "Oh crap! My affair is going to end so I better make nice with my wife."


----------



## 3rotties (Jan 28, 2013)

I have thought that may be he is angry because it has come out in the open now...or he may be angry because the OW told her husband, which could be a sign she is ready to end it..I don't know. So far, there has been no suspicious behaviors to make me beleive he has contacted her, but then again it could have gone under ground. I guess only time will tell.

BTW, loved the "pissing" statement.


----------

